# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si e mesuat qenin tuaj pekinez te mos urinoje/beje pis ne shtepi?

## presariopresari

Kam marre nje qen te vogel pekinez (8 javesh) keto 2 dite. Problemi qendron se urinon dhe ben pis vend e pa vend ne shtepi? Si duhet ta mesoj qe te mos ndose neper shtepi? Sa kohe duhet per ta mesuar dhe cfare eksperince personale keni? Nqs me ndihmoni me sa me shume detaje sepse ngela me lecke ne dore  :i ngrysur:  Faleminderit paraprakisht. (duhet t'i blej ndonje kuti ku duhet te urinoje apo te shkoje ne pllaken e dushit ne banjo?)

----------


## benseven11

http://tipnut.com/how-to-train-a-dog...y-in-one-spot/

-----
Nje komshi qe kam ketu afer ka nje qen te madh bulldog
dhe nje qen te vogel chi-ua-ua
Ky chi-ua-ua eshte qen shume I poshter shume nevrik skilipets
U leh te gjitheve qe sheh me shume pasion dhe nerva sikur ja ke borxh.
Ka nje attitude shume te qelbur,lol
Qeni chi-ua-ua eshte si ky ketu

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=...lectedIndex=20

----------


## inez

> http://tipnut.com/how-to-train-a-dog...y-in-one-spot/
> 
> -----
> Nje komshi qe kam ketu afer ka nje qen te madh bulldog
> dhe nje qen te vogel chi-ua-ua
> Ky chi-ua-ua eshte qen shume I poshter shume nevrik skilipets
> U leh te gjitheve qe sheh me shume pasion dhe nerva sikur ja ke borxh.
> Ka nje attitude shume te qelbur,lol
> Qeni chi-ua-ua eshte si ky ketu
> ...


hahaha me beri te qesh ky pershkrimi jot per qenin chi-ua-ua, un i kam sh inat, se dikur ka pas nje komshia ime dhe sishte fare miqesor. Pale kur bente 'si i forte' dhe fillnte lehte gjith nerv. Te lindte nje deshire tja rrasje nshpull...  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> Kam marre nje qen te vogel pekinez (8 javesh) keto 2 dite. Problemi qendron se urinon dhe ben pis vend e pa vend ne shtepi? Si duhet ta mesoj qe te mos ndose neper shtepi? Sa kohe duhet per ta mesuar dhe cfare eksperince personale keni? Nqs me ndihmoni me sa me shume detaje sepse ngela me lecke ne dore  Faleminderit paraprakisht. (duhet t'i blej ndonje kuti ku duhet te urinoje apo te shkoje ne pllaken e dushit ne banjo?)


e di une cfare te besh

nje kolibe perjashta

----------


## benseven11

Qenat terrier tibetian(jane si qenat pekinez) jane qena me shume lesh,te mbuluar me lesh por jane shume miqesor,jane nje cike poterexhinj
por jane te dashur.
Nqs nuk I perfill fare fillojne dhe nevrikosen dhe sillen si chu ua ua,te hedhin putrat neper pantallona dhe ste lejne te ecesh te ngaterrohen
neper kembe. 
Jane shume kembengules dhe e kerkojne nje cike vemendje dhe nje perkedhelje  me cdo kusht,nuk te ndahen.
QenTerrier Tibetian

----------


## inez

> Qenat terrier tibetian(jane si qenat pekinez) jane qena me shume lesh,te mbuluar me lesh por jane shume miqesor,jane nje cike poterexhinj
> por jane te dashur.
> Nqs nuk I perfill fare fillojne dhe nevrikosen dhe sillen si chu ua ua,te hedhin putrat neper pantallona dhe ste lejne te ecesh te ngaterrohen
> neper kembe. 
> Jane shume kembengules dhe e kerkojne nje cike vemendje dhe nje perkedhelje  me cdo kusht,nuk te ndahen.
> QenTerrier Tibetian


me pelqeka ky per kembenguljen sidomos.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## KOKASHTA

> Kam marre nje qen te vogel pekinez (8 javesh) keto 2 dite. Problemi qendron se urinon dhe ben pis vend e pa vend ne shtepi? Si duhet ta mesoj qe te mos ndose neper shtepi? Sa kohe duhet per ta mesuar dhe cfare eksperince personale keni? Nqs me ndihmoni me sa me shume detaje sepse ngela me lecke ne dore  Faleminderit paraprakisht. (duhet t'i blej ndonje kuti ku duhet te urinoje apo te shkoje ne pllaken e dushit ne banjo?)


Nqf se urinon brenda, nxirre avash avash te dera dhe futi nje me trin fluturoje jasht. Do ta shofesh qe pastaj do zere mend do te urinoje ne krevat  :djall me brire:

----------


## Nete

E paske zgjedhur pekinez,tani me te degjuar e kam por zor mesohen,plus edhe qimet qe kane te medha iu bien kado!

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> E paske zgjedhur pekinez,tani me te degjuar e kam por zor mesohen,plus edhe qimet qe kane te medha iu bien kado!


po se moj jane me te paster keqa qe jetojn me qener  :perqeshje:

----------


## Nete

> po se moj jane me te paster keqa qe jetojn me qener


hahahahahaa pse qfar ka te keqe,nese eshte qeni i degjueshem i paster edhe jetojne  :perqeshje:

----------


## Plaku me kostum

> hahahahahaa pse qfar ka te keqe,nese eshte qeni i degjueshem i paster edhe jetojne


po moj po ................

----------


## donna76

Qeni i vogel eshte si femija e vogel , nuk i mban dot nevojat dhe i leshon vend e pa vend.
Tani gjeja e pare qe duhet te besh eshte te armatosesh me shume durim.....duhet pak kohe po rezultatet vijne pastaj. Ki vemendje kur e shikon qe po ben gjestin  ,  zakonisht eshte kur ka mbaruar se ngreni ose ka pire, ta marresh dhe ta cosh perjashta menjehere, mos i bertit, apo me keq akoma t'ja vesh turinjt te nevojat, nuk eshte mire. Mesoje ne mengjes kur ngrihesh ta nxjerresh perjashta bej nje shetitje me te, kur e shikon qe beri nevojat jepi kurajo , foli ose jepi nje cmim( ushqim apo ndonje kocke). 
Kaq kisha une, menyra te tjera te shpejta s'di. Ciao!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

sh mire, gruja76,

ti qenke 1, mire macet po edhe per qente kujdesesh  :shkelje syri: 

e shikon skru, nero

ca gruje qe ke!

----------


## skender76

> sh mire, gruja76,
> 
> ti qenke 1, mire macet po edhe per qente kujdesesh 
> 
> e shikon skru, nero
> 
> ca gruje qe ke!



Jam me shum fat... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## donna76

> Jam me shum fat...


Katerllane grua...e mir mir, fol po deshe   :pa dhembe:

----------


## mia@

Po merrem dhe une me trajnimin qenit tim. Me aq sa kam lexuar dhe di, kur jane nen 12 javesh duhet ti nxjerresh shpesh jashte, sidomos pasi ka ngrene. Mbaje jashte te pakten per 10 min. Mos luaj me qenin  jashte nese e nxjerr per nevojat personale. Mos e qello!!! Foli ne momentin qe e shikon qe ka ndotur, me pas nuk ka efekt. Kur e shikon qe leviz shpejt dhe ben rrotullime rreth vetes, eshte shenje qe do te dali jashte. Mire  eshte ti blesh nje kolibe. Ndihmon ne nje rutine me te mire. Qeni nuk ndot aty ku ha dhe fle. Pasi mbushin 12 javeshin dalin me rralle jashte.

----------


## benseven11

Nje komshi qe kam ketu e  hoqi qenin e vet nga oborri mbrapa shtepise dhe 
e kaloi ne oborrin e nje shtepie tjeter,Te ajo shtepia  tjeter jetojne nje cift  fotografesh
qe spara rrine ne shtepi, levizin  shume.
Komshiu e hoqi qenin se do bente nje parti te oborri mbrapa shtepise dhe nuk e donte qenin aty se qeni
do I ndotte sheshin e oborrit.
E la qenin gjithe diten e premte te oborri I komshiut tjeter dhe te shtunen 
javen qe shkoi.Edhe qeni te premten ne darke ka lehur gjithe naten
I trishtuar ne kulm ishte  vetem me pak ushqim dhe uje.
Akt shume stupid dhe cold, te pashpirt.
U be parti te shtunen ne darke u pine dhe u dehen u bene si budallenj,
qeni vazhdonte te lehte te oborri tjeter dhe asnjeri nuk e cau ******
te merrte qenin ta sillte ne shtepi.
Qeni nuk lihet ashtu si jetim I abandonuar ,qeni eshte si pjestar I familjes.

----------


## Marya

edhe ne pas afersisht dy javesh do kemi nje macok, eshte akoma i vogel , sa te hiqet nga gjiri i nenes do e marrim, vecse kam hall edhe une per eliminasionet, si ta ndres qe ti bej ne nje vend,

----------


## broken_smile

> edhe ne pas afersisht dy javesh do kemi nje macok, eshte akoma i vogel , sa te hiqet nga gjiri i nenes do e marrim, vecse kam hall edhe une per eliminasionet, si ta ndres qe ti bej ne nje vend,


e kane te vulosur ne ADN, s'eshte nevoja t'ua mesosh ti  :buzeqeshje:  diten qe do ta marresh ne shtepi, sapo te hyni brenda, tregoji vendin ku ndodhet kutia me reren ku ai mund te kryeje nevojat personale. merre dhe fute brenda dhe levizja pak putren per t'i treguar 'ja ketu mund te germosh kur te kesh nevoje' dhe macoku e memorizon menjehere vendin ne kete menyre. vendosja kutine larg ushqimit sepse nuk eshte e kendshme edhe per ato te hane aty ku bejne nevojat. ne moshen 4-5 muajsh rekomandohet te behet sterilizimi, ne kete menyre shmanget edhe sperkatja me urine neper shtepi sidomos ne periudhen e ciftezimit. 

kur jane te vegjel jane shume shume te lezetshem. kenaqesh kur i shikon duke luajtur ne shtepi, duke u hedhur sa andej ketej, vec se nuk jane shume te matur dhe nga euforia e madhe qe i kap ne disa momente (do ta veresh edhe ti kur vrapojne si te cmendur nga nje ane e shtepi ne tjetren, sikur te jete te droguar, por kete e bejne edhe kur rriten jo vetem kur jane te vegjel) mund te bejne disa "gabime" te vogla, si psh thyerja e ndonje vazoje apo dickaje te ngjashme delikate, gervishtja e mbuleses se divanit apo kolltuqeve nese i zgjedhin si vend te preferuar per te kruajtur thonjte, free climbing ne perdet e shtepise apo ne xhinset e tua qe te qendrojne ne shpatullen tende si papagall (ama e kete e bejne vetem deri kur forca e gravitetit ua lejon  :ngerdheshje: ), ose ndonje mjau e tepert ne mes te nates kur i duket sikur shohin fantazma ne shtepi. duhet pak durim ne fillim, kur rriten qetesohen edhe ato  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gentian_gr

> Nqf se urinon brenda, nxirre avash avash te dera dhe futi nje me trin fluturoje jasht. Do ta shofesh qe pastaj do zere mend do te urinoje ne krevat


 :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 

Ketij i thojne rekomandim,por te jem i sinqerte s'do kish shans te hynte ne shtepine time nje qen.

I shikon me makina lux, e me veshje lux e kur u shkon ne shtepi sakte era QEN.

----------

